# 5 Exercises to Build your Hamstrings and Glutes



## Jayne Scott (Jan 13, 2022)

Have you ever looked in the mirror to admire your body then when you turn to have a look at your backside your smile quickly turns to a frown because you are not so endowed on the backend?

Don't worry cause you are not alone in this regard.

The good news is that you don't need to spend a fortune on cosmetic surgery to improve your look. You can build your buttocks without having to go under the knife. With the 5 exercises highlighted in this thread, you will be able to strengthen your hamstrings and build up your glutes to give you a well rounded, and shapely buttocks.

But before you begin with the exercises, you first need to warm up.

Pre-exercise Warm up:

Start your workout with 5 to 10 minutes of stretching and mobility exercises. You can add bands and do some side-steps to your stretching and mobility routine. It is important to warm up your muscles before any strenuous workout.










Exercise #1: Hip Thrust.

First off, you start by working out your hamstrings by doing Hip Thrust exercises with dumbell or barbell dead-lifts.

Lift a 135 Ib barbell (be sure to consult with your personal training before doing dead-lifts). Do 4 sets of between 10 to 12 to failure reps of Hip Thrust exercises with barbells. 

While working out don't forget to have an energy drink with you. You can drink an organic sport energy drink that will boost your energy levels by providing you with needed calories and electrolytes.

Exercise #2: Dumbbell Rdls.

Do 4 sets of between 10 to 12 to failure reps of Dumbbell Rdls. As you bend your knees during this exercise routine, you specifically target your glutes. The more you bend your knees, the more you target your glutes. 

However, try not to go too low when bending, and as soon as you feel a stretch in your hamstrings, you need to push back up. Maintain a steady and consistent speed in order to achieve desired results. 









Exercise #3: Barbell Goodmornings.

Do 4 sets of 10 to failure reps of Barbell Goodmornings. Here you push your hips as far back as possible, and as soon as you feel a stretch in your hamstrings, you push back up. 

Also, make sure that your core is tight. It is advisable that you have a gym pal around to help you with the barbell. However, if you are alone, you can make use of a squat rack/half rack.









Exercise #4: Dumbbell Squats.

Do 4 sets of 10 to failure reps of Dumbbell Squats. These squats will help strengthen your hamstrings while helping to build up your glutes. 









Exercise #5: Leg Press.

3 sets of 15 to failure reps of Leg Press should suffice. Make sure your feet are high when you are pushing and make sure you push with your heels. Also, make sure you do not buck your knees at the top. 









This exercise can be exhausting, but if you persevere, the Leg Press exercise can help to rapidly develop your glute while strengthening your hamstrings at the same time.

Persistence is key if you want to have strong hamstrings and a shapely, well rounded buttocks. So make these 5 exercises a part of your daily workout routine and you will soon notice positive changes.

Happy bodybuilding!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheers but I don't see the point in training legs


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cronus said:


> Cheers but I don't see the point in training legs


I ride my bike to build muscle in my legs


----------

